# d'un côté… d'un autre (côté)/de l'autre ; d'une part… d'autre part/de l'autre - article & répétition du substantif



## Andrejj

Bonjour tout le monde,

Actuellement je suis en train de rédiger ma lettre de motivation et ai besoin d'une tournure comme "D'un côté... D'un autre côté..." pour exprimer une certaine "bipolarité" / diversité des services proposés.

Question : est-ce que l'utilisation de telle tournure dans la lettre de motivation serait appropriée de point de vue stylistique ?

Merci beaucoup !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Mout

Pour une bipolarité, tu as la tournure "D'une part ... d'autre part".
Pour plus que la bi polarité, tu as l'ensemble "D'abord ... Dans un premier temps ... Ensuite ... ... Enfin" bref, ceux qui ne limite pas à deux pôles.


----------



## Andrejj

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse, Mout !

Et si on compare les tournures "D'une part... d'autre part" et "D'un côté... d'un autre côté", tout en restant dans le contexte des lettres de motivation, de la stylistique et de la "bipolarité", - laquelle soit préférable ?


----------



## IlEnAppert

Je dirais en plus que la structure est plutôt "D'un côté...._de l'autre" _

J'espère avoir pu vous aider


----------



## MrsL

Bonjour à vous tous,

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer, s'il vous plaît ? Y a-t-il une différence entre ces deux expressions : _"d'un côté... de l'autre côté_" et "_d'une part...de l'autre_"?

Je pourrais imaginer un contexte comme le suivant:
_D'un côté j'aimerais bien voir la fin de ce film, mais de l'autre côté je sais que je serais très fatigué demain dans ce cas-là.
D'une part j'aimerais bien voir la fin de ce film, mais de l'autre je sais que je serais très fatigué demain dans ce cas-là._

Merci d'avance !

Mrs L


----------



## Micia93

pour moi, aucune différence


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi il y en a une :

_d'un *côté* X, de l'autre Y_ → *opposition* entre X et Y
_d'une *part* X, de l'autre Y_ → *addition* de X et Y

Je préfère ainsi nettement le premier tour dans le contexte indiqué plus haut (sans répéter _côté_ !) :

_*D'un côté* j'aimerais bien voir la fin de ce film, mais *de l'autre*, je sais que_…


----------



## sara_90

Bonjour,

En lisant vos post, je me pose une question:

Peut-on utiliser "D´un côté... de l´autre (côté)" pour indiquer une alternance ou vaudrait-il mieux utiliser "D´un côté... d´un autre côté"?

D´après mon livre, le premier connecteur ne s´utilise que pour exprimer des spaces opposés et le deuxième, pour l´alternative:

           -  D´un côté du parc il y avait une fontaine et de l´autre (côté), un musée.
           -  D´un côté, je t´aime, d´un autre côté, tu m´énerves.

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journée


----------



## Micia93

Je dirais spontanément : "d'un côté, .... de l'autre, ...."


----------



## ilie86

Dans la phrase ci-dessous, que faudrait-il employer? D'une part/de l'autre ou bien d'un côté, .... de l'autre?
Contexte: explication des rôles  d'un dialogue.

D'un côté, il y a un homme qui a décidé de quitter Paris et d'aller vivre à la campagne où il commence une nouvelle vie. De l'autre, il y a une journaliste qui lui pose des questions pour mieux comprendre les raisons qui l'ont poussé à changer de vie.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Micia93

Ca correspond à ce que je disais dans mon post précédent : "d'un côté .... de l'autre" sonne bien je trouve


----------



## reve_aprem

Je voudrais savoir si on peut employer "D'un côté, ... d'autre côté" dans une phrase comparative.

1) D'un côté, ... d'autre côté

2) D'un côté, ... d'un autre côté
3) D'un côté, ... de l'autre 

Je pense que les 2) et 3) sont utilisés. Mais je ne suis pas sûre si on peut construire des phrases en utilisant le 1).

Merci.


----------



## Yendred

Non vous avez raison "_D'un côté, ... d'autre côté_ ..." est incorrect.
À la limite, on pourrait l'utiliser au pluriel : "_D'un côté, ... d'autre*s* côté*s* ..._" si la seconde partie de la phrase fait référence à plusieurs autres "côtés".

Mais les expressions courantes sont en effet :
_D'un côté, ... d'un autre (côté) ...
D'un côté, ... de l'autre (côté) ..._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

On dit (écrit) _d'une part_, mais on ne dit pas _d'*une* autre part_, il faut dire _d'autre part_.

Par contre, on dit _d'un côté _et _d'un autre côté_.

Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ? À mon avis, les deux expressions devraient être symétriques...

Merci


----------



## Yendred

De même que l'on dit:
_de part et d'autre _
Mais:
_d'un côté et de l'autre_

Je pense que c'est lié au fait que ces expressions considèrent qu'il y a deux côtés (et deux seulement), mais qu'il peut y avoir plus de deux parts.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que les deux articles sont possibles, tant avec _part_ qu'avec _côté_ :

_d'*une* part, d'autre part
d'*une* part, de *l'*autre

d'*un* côté, d'*un* autre côté
d'*un* côté, de *l'*autre_

Je n'y vois pas de raison évidente. Encore les aléas de la langue…


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. _D'autre part _et _d'un autre côté _signifient donc qu'il y a plusieurs options alors que _de l'autre part _et _de l'autre côté_, qu'il n'y en a que deux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On emploie en fait les différents articles indépendamment du nombre d'options possibles.

P.S.: De nos jours on ne répète pas le substantif _part_ avec l'article défini.

_d'une part, de *l'*autre_ 
_d'une part, de *l'*autre part_


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, l'expression « d'une part, d'autre part, de l'autre » n'est donc pas du tout « symétrique »...

Est-ce que ce serait vraiment une faute si je répète le mot _part « _d'une part.. de l'autre (*part*) » ou ce serait juste moins naturel que « d'une part.. de l'autre » ?

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

L'opposition habituelle est _"d'une part / d'autre part"_ et je ne suis pas certain que _"d'une part / de l'autre"_ serait parfaitement compris dans tous les cas. Une raison parmi d'autres : il n'y a guère de logique à utiliser un article indéfini _("d'une")_ dans un cas, puis un défini _("l' ")_ ensuite dans ce type de construction.


----------



## Maître Capello

En voici pourtant de nombreux exemples puisés dans la littérature, qui me semblent tout à fait naturels et compréhensibles :

_Or, *d'une part*, les obligations qui en résultent sont de nature éminemment positive ; c'est une réciprocité de droits et de devoirs. *De l'autre*, elles ne sont pas contractuelles, du moins sous leur forme typique_ (Émile Durkheim, _De la division du travail social_).
_Autour du nœud où se croisent les chaînes de l'Asie centrale, se déroulent *d'une part* la Bactriane et la Sogdiane, *de l'autre* la Sérique_ (Paul Vidal de la Blache, _Principes de géographie humaine_).
_Car, *d'une part*, elle me montrait l'impossibilité d'une exégèse sans concessions ; *de l'autre*, je voyais parfaitement que ces messieurs de saint-Sulpice avaient raison de ne pas faire de concessions_ (Ernest Renan, _Souvenirs d'enfance et de jeunesse_).
_En résumé, vos besoins d'argent *d'une part*, mes intérêts sagement appréciés *de l'autre*, nous amènent à la vente de notre établissement_ (Henry Becque, _Les Corbeaux_).
_Or, *d'une part*, il était important de s'établir dans le voisinage d'un cours d'eau potable, et, *de l'autre*, il n'était pas impossible que le courant eût poussé Cyrus Smith de ce côté_ (Jules Verne, _L'Île mystérieuse_).
_Elle l'unit de liens plus étroits, *d'une part* à sa patrie, et *de l'autre*, à ses compagnons d'armes_ (Benjamin Constant, _Esprit de conquête_).
_C'est ainsi qu'on aurait marché vers cette fusion constitutionnelle des classes, sans laquelle il n'y a jamais que de l'arrogance *d'une part* et de la subalternité *de l'autre*_ (Germaine de Staël, _Considérations_).
_Ma vie double s'organisa désormais : *d'une part*, une vie inférieure, submergée, engloutie ; *de l'autre*, une vie plus active de tête et de cœur_ (Sainte Beuve, _Volupté_).
_Ce fut donc, *d'une part*, une vie de dévouement, de sacrifices, de combats ; et, *de l'autre*, une vie d'orgueil, d'argent, de vice, une vie froide et dorée comme un vieil habit de valet tout galonné_ (Gustave Flaubert, _Smarh_).
_Dire qu'il n'avait peur ni de Dieu, ni du diable, c'est chanceux *d'une part*, et *de l'autre* immoral_ (Alfred de Musset, _Namouna_).


Mais pour répondre à la question posée, on ne répète que très rarement _part_ avec l'article défini. Je n'en ai trouvé des exemples que chez quelques auteurs, essentiellement du XVIIIe siècle :

_C'est là ce qui le constitue *d'une part* susceptible de souffrances et de jouissances, de bonheur et de malheur, idées correlatives et inséparables ; et *de l'autre part*, capable d'influence et de puissance_ (Destutt de Tracy, _Élémens d'idéologie)_.
_Ces portions de l'ordre naturel sont, *d'une part*, moins grandes que les classes et même que les ordres, et *de l'autre part*, elles sont plus grandes que les genres_ (Jean-Baptiste de Larmarck, _Philosophie zoologique_).
_Figurez-vous, *d'une part*, l'être absolu et parfait ; *de l'autre part*, une substance vile_ (Père Lacordaire, _Conférences de Notre-Dame_).

Selon le TLFi s.v. _autre_ :


> *Rem.* Au XIXe s., _autre part_ était souvent précédé soit de l'art. déf. : _de l'autre part_ (J.-B. Lamarck, _Philos. zool.,_ t. 1, 1809, p. 80), soit de l'art. indéf. : _d'une autre part_ (Chateaubriand, _Génie du Christianisme,_ t. 1, 1803, p. 412).


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'en ai trouvé des exemples que chez quelques auteurs, essentiellement du XVIIIe siècle :


J'aime plus le français d'antan, il est plus « logique » ! On pouvait aussi négliger les articles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> J'aime plus le français d'antan, il est plus "logique" !


Il n'est certainement pas « plus logique », la logique en français étant très souvent d'éviter les répétitions de mots. On utilise donc de préférence des pronoms pour éviter les redites, d'où la corrélation de _d'une part_ avec _de l'autre_, où _autre_ est un pronom évitant de répéter le substantif _part_.


----------



## PierreGard

pourquoi on utilise 'd'un côté ... de l'autre côté' et non pas simplement 'd'un côté ... d'autre côté'. quelle est l'origine de cet emploi avec l'?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Un_ et _le_ sont des articles, mais _autre_ est un adjectif. Il faut donc ajouter un déterminant dans ce second cas.

_*le* côté_ 
_*un* côté_ 
_côté_ 

_*le* bon côté_ 
_*un* bon côté_ 
_bon côté_ 

_*l'*autre côté_ 
_*un* autre côté_ 
_autre côté_


----------



## PierreGard

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse. Comment s'explique alors 'd'une part d'autre part'? Ici, 'l'' n'est pas ajouté. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonne question ! En fait, _d'autre part_ est une locution figée…


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, toutes ces expressions ont existé. Ainsi, on trouve dans les textes anciens de nombreux
-d'un côté..., d'autre côté :
Traité des monoyes ...
Dictionnaire universel des sciences morale, économique, politique et diplomatique; ou Bibliothèque de l'homme-d'Etat et du citoyen
Quinze-Vingts
-d'une part.., de l'autre part :
Nouveau recueil de traités d'alliance, de paix, de trêve, de neutralité, de commerce, de limites, d'échange etc. et de plusieurs autres actes servant à la connaissance de relations étrangères, des puissances et états de l'Europe ... depuis 1808 jusqu’à présent
Etat politique de l'Europe
Finalement, l'usage, ce grand maître du langage, s'est fixé dans l'autre sens pour ces deux expressions !


----------

